# Dt = Dreadnoughtthreat



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

*the DT = the Dreadnoughtthreat*

I´m a big dread-fan. And I´ve really a lot of them.
Here some pics from my dreads (ready or not):




And here one by one:


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy Hell! +Rep


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool, it's always great to see another dreadhead. That said I need to add a lot more to catch up with you.


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Here my new toy. A dread made of wood:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That toy dread is the coolest man:good:

Skar


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I love dreads, they're my favourite part of SMs.

Wicked collection you have there mate :victory:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Apoclypse Game anyone? :so_happy:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

HH, that's amazing, I've never seen so many dreads in one place. +++


----------



## 73killer (Oct 21, 2009)

graet work on the dread toy


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I love Dreads also, but only Ork dreads (especially in Apocalypse). I mean come on! What's cooler than Expendable Killa Kans, covering Deff Dreads, that are follwing Meka or Mega Dreads, backed by Stompas?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

is that an old Space Crusade dreadnought i see in there!? good times! :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> is that an old Space Crusade dreadnought i see in there!? good times! :grin:


You're right, they were. _Space Crusade_ got me into this hobby, and I really loved that model. 

Really impressive collection here. I've seriously had to curb the urge to so something similar.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously large collection of dreads. I like dreads but this is taking it to extremes  

I dont see any iron clads there in your collection? Thats got to be my favorite machine of them all.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I second the motion for the use of that lot in an apoc game. You have more dreads than some people have infantry. Most repworthy.(I have one of the old space crusade dreads too. Sadly i have no weapons for it.


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> is that an old Space Crusade dreadnought i see in there!? good times! :grin:




And here´re more epic ones (old-style):


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

spectacular collection!

woog out!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Apoclypse Game anyone? :so_happy:


Lmfao. Nooooooo 

Anyway, Very nice dread-collection  I also like them, and hope to get a few more in my army (only got the 1!!) Aiming for 4. The Models are really lovely. 

That Wooden one is wicked, where did one obtain such a treasure?


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

some new epic ones:

And a little converision:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

but yea i sold all 15 of my salamander dreads for 150 bucks. it worked out great becasue i bought each one for like 5 bucks fromk people who had black reach sets.


----------



## SalamanderMelt (Sep 8, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> but yea i sold all 15 of my salamander dreads for 150 bucks. it worked out great becasue i bought each one for like 5 bucks fromk people who had black reach sets.


:shok: Nooooooo!!! Salamander dreads should be honored for their melty awesomeness!!!!! 

(and whoever said orc dreads are cooler, no. way. thats heresy. :biggrin

Buuuuuuuut, that is one epic collection of dreads; i share in your passion- dreads are beastly fun.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I wish I had this many Chaos Dreads with Multi-Meltas for Apoc. Then I could see how many of them would kill each other on Turn 1.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

SalamanderMelt said:


> :shok: Nooooooo!!! Salamander dreads should be honored for their melty awesomeness!!!!!
> 
> (and whoever said orc dreads are cooler, no. way. thats heresy. :biggrin
> 
> Buuuuuuuut, that is one epic collection of dreads; i share in your passion- dreads are beastly fun.


lol i used them in apocalypse in drop pods. it was fun but i did a good job painting them. of course they were dry brush method. any way dreads are cool


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

I ´ve 3 new ones:

Not yet ready. They were painted, but i´ll pimp them up this days!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Paule said:


> And a little converision:


Wow, I did a conversion almost identicle to that, Its from that old heroscape game right? +rep for being like me


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, heroscape. It was easy too temptingly. :grin:
Here are some better pics of my spacecrusade dreadnoughts (some wip!):


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Some new old ones:
















They are ugly but classics!:santa:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Those epic ones, I'm pretty sure I've got a few of the ancient lead robots for epic knocking about somewhere! 

Yeah, space crusade was ace, did you get the add on where you got two chaos dread varients too? 

Have some rep too, that's an impressive collection


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Some better pics of one of my conversions:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey I have a question for you. I dont suppose you have any new Iron Clad dreads and not using the buzz saw ccw. If you have some and not using them could u please PM me!!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Impressive dread collection.


----------

